# Light Assist ¿cómo lo hacen?



## bofocastillo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola. El VW Golf VI trae una función llamada "light assits"; se trata de que cuando circulas por carreteras secundarias (entiéndase sin alumbrado) automáticamente enciende las luces altas cuando detecta que no hay ningún auto al frente (ambos, tanto los que van, como los que vienen). Cuando detecta una luz (de otro auto, o de algún foco o farola) regresa a las luces "bajas". Lo interesante es que los anuncios reflejantes no disparan el cambio, SÓLO las luces de otros autos/casas. Sé que usa una cámara, más no se de qué tipo. ¿cómo se les ocurre que sea posible esto?

Saludos


----------



## pip (Jul 29, 2011)

bofocastillo dijo:


> Hola. El VW Golf VI trae una función llamada "light assits"; se trata de que cuando circulas por carreteras secundarias (entiéndase sin alumbrado) automáticamente enciende las luces altas cuando detecta que no hay ningún auto al frente (ambos, tanto los que van, como los que vienen). Cuando detecta una luz (de otro auto, o de algún foco o farola) regresa a las luces "bajas". Lo interesante es que los anuncios reflejantes no disparan el cambio, SÓLO las luces de otros autos/casas. Sé que usa una cámara, más no se de qué tipo. ¿cómo se les ocurre que sea posible esto?
> 
> Saludos



busque en google y aparecen un monton lee  y ayudame a buscar jajjaa


http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=R...e=univ&ei=H14zTuv6D4Kltwfsy4GkDQ&ved=0CBoQsAQ


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 30, 2011)

¿DRLs?
No, creo que te confundes, lo que yo pregunto tiene que ver con algo llamado Light Assist. 

http://youtu.be/q5hJ0iJQ0ro

He estado investigando un poco más, VW le llama light assist, otros  fabricantes le llaman high beam assist, auto high beam, etc, pero el  concepto es el mismo.

Sé que usa una cámara, más no logro decifrar la idea general del  algoritmo que usan. Las luces de un coche que viene de frente, en  apariencia (y como se ve en el video) son tan brillantes como las  señales de tránsito autoreflejantes, entonces no logro entender como  discierne entre una luz y otra. No sé si tenga algo que ver que la luz  de un faro genera calor y la de un anuncio no. Aunque si usa una cámara  térmica, esta tendría que ser MUY sensible y habría problemas con otras  fuentes de calor (por ejemplo, el pavimento se calienta por el sol y por  la noche libera ese calor). No se me ocurre como.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2011)

bofocastillo dijo:


> .....Sé que usa una cámara, más no logro decifrar la idea general del  algoritmo que usan......



Podría ser un *LDR* en el fondo de un tubo plástico orientado hacia adelante (horizontal), de esta forma solo llega al fondo y al *LDR* la luz que viene directo de frente a tu vehículo y a su mismo nivel.


----------



## FBustos (Jul 30, 2011)

el tiempo que hay entre tu auto y el auto que viene de frente es mayor al tiempo que pasas delante de la señaletica, me da la impresion de que por ahí va la cosa respecto a la cámara.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2011)

*haa.aaaaaaaaaaa.............*
*aca un lindo ejemplo de como son las cosas:* 

Mas de una vez viene la gente pidiendo circuitos, como si una placa fuese una pavada, pero no solo eso .
muchas veces , muchisimas hay un trabajo previo inmenso , un desarrollo de campo : recabar datos, hacer pruebas etc.
y ya estamos tan comodos con la internet y acostumbrados a "PEDIR"· que al parecer siempre debe ser otro el que haga las cosas.

cuando uno hace una placa para una maquina primero debe dedicar mucho tiempo para entender el proceso antes de si quiera sentarse a pensar en la electronica.



"una camara" en vez de uno o varios LDR.
por que ??
por que la presicion solo se logra con sofisticacion ??
y no con ingenio y desarrollo ??

como sabes si no pruebas tu en la ruta , si pones varios LDR de distinta forma y haces mediciones si no lograrias detectar la diferencia entre un coche que viene de frente o un cartel ??
como sabes??
es de tu interes el lograr el resultado pero no realizar pruebas ??? 

muchos quieren al genio de la lampara que nos de la cosa resuelta.
ya no es entretenido dedicar tiempo en el campo de pruebas ????


a mi mientras escribo ya se me ocurren cosas .....pero , no soy yo el que lo quiero.


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 30, 2011)

Oo
¿de qué hablas?
¿a qué hora hablé de pruebas o pedí yo un circuito?
Confundes el hecho de que lancé una pregunta para iniciar una discución acerca de algo que me pareció interesante.
En fin...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 30, 2011)

Me parece que usan una camarita como la de los mouses (32x32px) y a la imagen aplican un algoritmo para detectar cuando un grupo de pocos pixels recibe *mucha* mas luz que los adyacentes.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2011)

tambien podria controlar el circuito SUS PROPIAS LUCES ALTAS y realizar un bajon de tension una decima de segundo .
si el bajon de tension es detectado por la simple LDR la cual solo ve en frente entonces es que es un reflejo de las misma s luces.

si el LDR no detecta el bajon de tension / luz es que la fuente de luz es otra (el auto que se viene de frente) .


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que usan una camarita como la de los mouses (32x32px) y a la imagen aplican un algoritmo para detectar cuando un grupo de pocos pixels recibe *mucha* mas luz que los adyacentes.



Tomé foto de un cuadro del video de youtube, justo en el momento en que aparece la luz de un auto que viene de frente y antes de que haga el cambio a las luces cortas; luego invertí la imagen (negativo) y me dí cuenta que las señales de tráfico tienen formas geométricas MUY definidas, o sea, es como una fuente de luz muy definida; en cambio un faro o un foco presenta una fuente de luz con un halo que se va dispersando, tal vez también por ahí puede ir la idea de ese algoritmo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que usan una camarita como la de los mouses (32x32px) y a la imagen aplican un algoritmo para detectar cuando un grupo de pocos pixels recibe *mucha* mas luz que los adyacentes.


 
tarde en asimilarlo... no sabia que un mouse optico usaba una mini camarita, o casi diriamos un grupo de fotocelulas en forma de matriz ..........es asi ??? 

en realidad jamas pense como trabajaba un mouse optico.



bofocastillo dijo:


> Oo
> ¿de qué hablas?
> ¿a qué hora hablé de pruebas o pedí yo un circuito?
> Confundes el hecho de que lancé una pregunta para iniciar una discución acerca de algo que me pareció interesante.
> En fin...


 
mas que criticarte (que no te conozco ) me parecio intresante mostrar que cuando se trabaja en algo de electronica no compienza la cosa en la mesa con el diseño de "el circuito " sino que hay un trabajo previo de ingenio  e investigacion de el asunto.

no se que hiciste o no , pero en este caso no apuntaba en particular hacia ti .


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> mas que criticarte (que no te conozco ) me parecio intresante mostrar que cuando se trabaja en algo de electronica no compienza la cosa en la mesa con el diseño de "el circuito " sino que hay un trabajo previo de ingenio  e investigacion de el asunto.
> 
> no se que hiciste o no , pero en este caso no apuntaba en particular hacia ti .



No pasa nada. En tu idea de arriba (de, si entendí bien, apagar y "sensar"), no sé que tanto pueda afectar este sistema en un foco xenón, que se tarda en encender después que lo apagaste, tampoco estoy muy enterado del funcionamiento a fondo de un foco xenón, pero me parece que ese retardo podría ser algo a considerar.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2011)

2 cosas :

1 -- estuve mirando eso de el sensor , reinteresante :
http://www.electronicamagnabit.com/tienda/sensores/426-sensor-optico-tipo-mouse.html
de aca hay enlaces a datasheet , pero me da la impresion de que NECESITAS primero hacer una optica para poder capturar el angulo que desees , sino , sin una optica adecuada el sensor no te serivra, ese es el primer problema.

1 --2 -- tendras que trabajarlo con un micro y como has dicho todo un programa para interpretar eso.....
anda a saber si con unos pocos LDR y pruebas lo logras.


2 ...-- no sabia que tipo de luces usa un auto, pero era una idea, que bien facil se puede extender a cualquier otro tipo de emision de luz , si vos pones un emisor infrarrojos de pulsos y cuando un LDR detecta una luz fuerte de frente otro sensor IR se fija si tiene o no tambien maximo rebote de la señal IR asi podras saber si es un reflejo o no .

tampoco se si una emision IR clasica pulsada alcanza para generar un rebote y recepcion.



pero el usar de algun modo una emision propia y detectarla es indudable que es mas facil y que ademas no falla.
puede ser IR o una luz extra tipo pulsantes, algo vi que la usan para boludear con efecto strobo o algo asi, que generas como pulsos de luz, como la scamaras para evitar ojos rojos.


PD : lo de filmar un viajecito de noche y luego mirar tranquilo puede ser muy util , quizas se pueda ver facil la diferencia entre el tipo de luz de un auto (emisor) y el rebote de un cartel .



bofocastillo dijo:


> No pasa nada. En tu idea de arriba (de, si entendí bien, apagar y "sensar"), no sé que tanto pueda afectar este sistema en un foco xenón, que se tarda en encender después que lo apagaste, tampoco estoy muy enterado del funcionamiento a fondo de un foco xenón, pero me parece que ese retardo podría ser algo a considerar.


 
no necesariamente apagar, un pequeño bajon de tension deberia dar similar respuesta instantanea , sin apagarla ........al final...estas trabajando con 12vcc ......supongo que un T que se abre un poco y te la baja a 8v un instante no afecta.
o (si no queremos usar T . por lo sensibles y el consumo ) un rele que abre y intercala 4 o 5 diodos (para bajar la tension 0,7v*4 o 5 ) o intercala una R. (siempre solo un instante) .
te daria un bajon que es poco y si lo detecta el LDR es un reflejo, sino es el auto de enfrente.

cabe señalar que tanto un auto que viene de enfrente como un cartel que se acerca ambios implican un aumento de luz constante y el sentido inverso (un bajon suave) solo se da si la fuente de luz baja.

tendrias que analizar todas las posibilidades.
como asi tambien una curva donde encontras de golpe al otro auto o al cartel reflejante  .

vos veras, a mi me parece que ese sensor optico si bien es un pedazo de tecnologia no debe ser una pavada capturar la info (martiz de 16 * 16 sensores c/u de 64 niveles de luz creo que eran ........ y una rutina que intterprete eso .

pedazo de lio .


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 1, 2011)

Sí, es CI para el mouse está super interesante, aunque, como comentas, la óptica es un asuto a considerar (por decirlo menos).

Seguramente puede haber un par de métodos que, para empezar y antes de descartar algo, se podrían probar. Tu idea de el bajón de tensión no es nada mala, sin embargo, para el caso del video, no creo que sea lo que se usa, porque esos faros son de xenón, y el xenón, por la balastra, no hay forma de bajarlo de intensidad; o está prendido o está apagado. Para unos faros normales halógenos valdría la pena intentarlo.

Hay una variante de esta función que se llana Dynamic Light Assist, el cual, aparte de hacer el cambio (largas/cortas), lo que hace es que, en ocasiones crea un patrón y deja de iluminar la parte del auto que viene de frente o va en frente de tí. Es decir, deja las largas, pero (de alguna manera) se bloquea una pequeña parte del haz a fin de que no se ilumine el espacio que ocupa el auto de enfrente. En ese caso usan un radar.

Esta parte del Light Assits parecería un lujo un poco innecesario y no tan útil como podría ser un ESP (Control de Estabilidad) , por ejemplo, pero si me parece un trabajo interesante de ingeniería, digno de un proyecto de ingeniería inversa.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

lo que decis de las xenon me parece que estas aseverando algo sin estar seguro, por mas que usen lo que sea, no te niego que necesiten 12v para ENCENDER pero luego en general podes bajarle la tension , y mas un instante.
probalo.

y lo otro, ... la realidad hoy dia de la electronica es "muy especial" , no es como hace 30 años.
hoy dia ves equipos que cuestan unos pesos , poco , como ese sensor de los mouses opticos, y son unos modulos impresionantes, pero requieren mucha ingenieria.

si vas a hacer miles de equipos te vale la pena  el desarrollar eso, capturar la informacion de cientos de sensores, comaprarla o analizarla mediante un software para luego ejecutar algo .... es un desarrollo tremendo , que no te niego te servira para mañana otras cosas............PERO .
como ya se hablo aca:
los precios finales de muchos productos son ridiculamente bajos como apra dedicar ese tiempo a menso que seas una empresa grande.

hasta ......si te pones a buscar ,.......quizas encontras un chino que lo hace por poco .


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 1, 2011)




----------

